# Hawks Sign 1st Round Draft Pick Jeff Teague



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> ATLANTA, GA (July 20, 2009) -- The Atlanta Hawks today signed rookie guard Jeff Teague, the team’s first round selection (19th overall) in the 2009 NBA Draft, according to Executive Vice President/General Manager Rick Sund. Per team policy, terms were not announced.
> 
> With contract in hand, Teague will join other rookies and free agents in workouts this week on the Philips Arena practice court.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/Hawks_Sign_Teague_072009.html

How much of an impact are you expecting from Teague this season? His scoring ability is nothing to sneeze at, I'm hoping he can be a nice spark off the bench.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

dang, ATL is loaded w/ guards... Do you know if they're expecting Teague to be the backup PG next yr or is he just gonna be another combo guard along with Crawford?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think he's going to be the backup PG and Crawford will be the sixth man/third guard role


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I suppose it depends on how he plays when he does get his minutes. If he goes out there and struggles then he may see less minutes, and Crawford might see more minutes at the PG spot. Or Possibly JJ could see more minutes at the PG spot, probably switching with Crawford on defense depending on who they are playing. If he comes in and plays well, I'd expect to see the bulk of his minutes at the PG spot. If he does get any minutes as a 2 guard I highly doubt it's with Crawford on the floor. Chances are it will either be with JJ, so again JJ can guard the bigger opposite guard, or with Maurice Evans for similar reasons.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I should say I have high expectations for Teague down the road, just not this year. He could probably contribute right away but we have so many guards. I don't think that is a bad thing. Its just we are lucky to have a lot of depth there.

With adding Crawford and Teague, I hope this gives Woodson enough confidence to reduce Bibby and Johnsons minutes per game and give them more rest through the regular season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I do agree that the guard we have are very talented, but I don't really know how many minutes I want to see Crawford at the point. The only real way I'd be comfortable with that is if JJ is on the court with him so that he can be the primary decision maker. I admittedly haven't seen enough of Crawford to really be behind that statement 100%, but I from what I know about him that would seem to me to be the best decision. We don't really have a backup PG, so I'd expect Teague to see his fair share of minutes. Again, I worry about his court vision and being ready to be the primary decision maker (even with the second unit) as a rookie. 

One thing I know for sure though, our guards will be scoring heaps and heaps of buckets this year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think Crawford will play much at the point. I think he'll fill the same role that Murray did last season. That's the one he is replacing


----------

